# long haired goats



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw some pics on there from a gentleman that posts pics from other countires, and fell in love with them. Does any on here know of any readily available long haired breeds in the U.S.? Does anyone have pics? Any other info? What they are used for?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 10, 2010)

Golden Guernsey
http://www.goldengoats.com/

Angora
http://angoragoat.com/


----------



## chandasue (Nov 10, 2010)

Typically raised for their fiber. They have to be sheared once or twice a year. I'm considering adding a fiber goat to my herd in a few years as well since I like to spin my own yarn.


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 10, 2010)

Angora goats are about the most available long hair goat you will find here. They are typically white, but can be other colors. They are used pretty much only for their hair, they are not very good milkers (will only produce enough to raise their own babies and then they dry up faster than a dairy breed) and not really meaty enough for eating. You could also use one to pull a cart, but I don't know how good a pack goat it would be if it had to go through a lot of bushes or trees, it could ruin the hair doing that.


----------



## jduffy01 (Nov 10, 2010)

There is also the miniature silky fainting goats. I have regular fainters and nigerians but would love to get one of these guys some day.
http://www.msfgaregistry.com/


----------



## peachick (Nov 14, 2010)

I have mini silky fainters  .... Just picked up 2 adult does this weekend.





DSC_0015 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 14, 2010)

Beautiful.  I just love the long hair.  Is it hard to care for.....brushing daily like long haired dogs? or do the does care for it pretty well by themselves?


----------



## peachick (Nov 19, 2010)

the coat is low maintence.   Its soft and silky, dosnt matt and so far, nothing has gotten tangled in it. 
I have not groomed them at all.  Most of mine are young and dont have that length of coat yet, and Id like to show them  so  i imagine they will get used to being bathed and brushed 
These new girls need a bath,  but  Im waiting for the warm weather this weekend.


----------

